# Canon 80-200 f/2.8L



## UrbanImages (May 16, 2012)

I just picked up a 9/10 copy of "the drainpipe". I was told a while back by a couple of well seasoned photographers that still use them that if I ever came across one that I should scoop it up. Anybody have experience with this lens?? I know it's been discontinued for 17 yrs. but according to reviews and personal recommendations to me it's a great lens. Any input??


----------



## NWPhil (May 16, 2012)

UrbanImages said:


> I just picked up a 9/10 copy of "the drainpipe". I was told a while back by a couple of well seasoned photographers that still use them that if I ever came across one that I should scoop it up. Anybody have experience with this lens?? I know it's been discontinued for 17 yrs. but according to reviews and personal recommendations to me it's a great lens. Any input??



not sure what kind of seasoning I have been using on myself lately, but I am sure my wife still finds me tasty 

Now back to the lens:
Yes, I have that one too.
Main drawback, aside weight - does not take Canon's EF extenders, but works with third party one's
Aside that, is has a bit slow motor for action shots, but is super sharp
I am not selling mine anytime soon 
Enjoy your new lens, and good luck


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 18, 2012)

I wouldn't mind one of these, my 70-200 f.8 doesn't hold focus throughout the zoom range, these drainpipes tend to, making it a better choice for video, which is a major interest to me.

As said: not compatable with extenders, slower AF, but also push-pulls tend to get a bit dusty inside if you are careless about where you use them, cleaning them etc. A lot of these lenses (like many push-pull types) die from mould, so keep it in a bag with some silica gel, let some daylight into it now and then (without a uV filter on it) and keep it clean.


----------



## JoaoPedro (May 18, 2012)

Had one until this week, when the AF motor broke. It still runs but it stops at 2.5m. Something has been broken inside. When it stops I change to MF, rotate the ring and I feel it "click", but ir never passes through that 2.5m focus point. My local CPS says they dont even open that kind of lens anymore and spare parts hard very very hard to find. Keep that in mind. For me I think it's the end for my old 80-200L.

But if you find one in good shape, dont hesitate if you can get it at 400eur max. (seen a few on eBay from time to time, from The Netherlands, UK or Germany). Its super sharp, very nice contrast, it works with third party TCs, its solid metal body helps when handelding for sports, althought the main drawback is the AF being a little bit slow, if compared with todays USM motors.

Alternative to the old 80-200L is the 70-200L without IS.


----------

